# Hog Apple Smoked Beans



## bossman (Jan 5, 2008)

Did these for my son's birthday party with family and friends over. Huge success, none left 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





THought I would share some photos, next time join the party!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 5, 2008)

Bossman, those look wonderful.....and you have all of my favorite words in the title!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Have you posted the recipe? I'd sure be interested...


----------



## kookie (Jan 5, 2008)

Good looking beans. Sound and look like they would be very good.

Kookie


----------



## squeezy (Jan 5, 2008)

How about sharing the recipe ... eh?


----------



## gramason (Jan 5, 2008)

They look great.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 5, 2008)

Good looking beans!!! Friends and family will be tootin' now! I love some beans!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice qview ya got there!Love them  beans anytime!!!!!!!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 5, 2008)

Great lookin' beans. How bout the recipe?


----------



## bossman (Jan 6, 2008)

Per everyones request, here is the recipe. I can't take credit for this, Keri is a fellow BBQ competitor and is active on a couple of other list servs that I belong too. I smoke my beans at 225-250 for about 2 1/2 hours.

Here is her recipe for the beans. As stated in the recipe, you can put what Q sauce and Rub you prefer. I'll try and find her email and post that as well if you would like to contact her directly. She and her husband are awesome people! Enjoy!

*Keri's Hog-Apple Baked Beans*

3 or 4 slices bacon, diced
2 (16 oz) cans pork and beans, mostly drained (modified to 2 28-oz cans Bush's Baked Beans - see note below)
1/2 c. Blues Hog BBQ Sauce (or other sweet-spicy favorite)
1 lb. smoked leftover smoked pork or beef, more or less, or 1 lb crumbled cooked pork sausage
1 can apple pie filling (chop up the big chunks some)
1 medium onion, chopped
1/2 green pepper, chopped
1/2 c. brown sugar
2 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp. Mustard (prepared) 
1 tsp chipotle or cayenne powder (optional, to taste*)
1 tsp Blues Hog barbecue rub (or your favorite de jour)

Brown bacon, and saute onion and green pepper in bacon grease. Mix in remaining ingredients. Bake at 325Âº for 1 hour, or simmer on stovetop in large pot for 30 minutes if you don't have time to do them in the oven. Serves 12.

This recipe began life as APPLE PIE BAKED BEANS from somewhere on the web, but I think I've made enough changes to it now to claim it as my own. This is my standard for baked beans anymore.

*This is a rather spicy recipe due to the chipotle/cayenne powder. Feel free to leave it out if you'll be feeding those who prefer a less spicy taste.

Keri C, smokin' on Tulsa Time


----------



## squeezy (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing ... I'll just have to give that one a try soon! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have swapped out pineapple and replaced with diced mango in Dutch's Wicked Beans with very favorable results.


----------



## cook1536 (Jan 6, 2008)

Boy o Boy Bossman those beans sure sound good. I think I might have to fix some  this week when I do my burgers.


----------



## brennan (Jan 6, 2008)

man thats some good looking bacon, It's a shame that you gotta use so many beans to season it.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for the recipe Bossman, I'm adding it to my things to try list.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 6, 2008)

Good deal bossman. I love beans...but my BH does not like me liking beans.


----------

